# Fish finder Question



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hoping someone can help me here!!! I bought a fish finder for my jon boat a couples months back and it was working perfect until a couple weeks ago and now all I get is this….can anyone tell me what the issue is. Nothing has changed since it was working fine.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I really have no expertise on this or any fishfinder problem... but, I'd guess transducer problem. Check the installation, make sure its solid, make sure the cable is not shorting out or something to that effect.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Transducer issue. Make sure you didn't cut into the wire at all. I pinched a transducer cable in the trolling motor once and it cut part way into it and it did the same thing


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Mine has done this when the battery was low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Will the Fish Finder work in Demo mode?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are in central ohio, contact boat things. 614-895-2628

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

If its a new unit contact Lowrance. It should be under warranty


----------

